# Greene C Span 2



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

https://rumble.com/vdle61-marjorie-tayl ... a&mc=8uxj1

If there are any people on here with a Y chromosome you may have the ability to watch this.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

You are defending a person who has absolutely done the following, and it's proven fact.

Called George Soros a Nazi - regardless of his politics he is an actually Holocaust survivor - despicable. 
Penned a conspiracy theory that the CA wildfires were the result of space lasers controlled by a nefarious group of people - whaaat?
Claimed no plane hit the pentagon on 9/11. There's freaking pictures from security cameras. 
Pushed conspiracy theories that Sandy Hook, Parkland and the Las Vegas shooting were false flag operations. 
Endorsed a conspiracy theory that certain democrats were satanist and involved in a child sacrifice murder plot. Google frazzledrip.
Encouraged a violent protest/riot/flooding of the capital in 2019. 
Posted a picture of herself with a gun alongside the images of 3 democratic lawmakers. 
Liked comments about a bullet to the head of Pelosi would be quicker than a removal process. 
Liked comments that removal or death it doesn't matter for pelosi. 
Replied in agreement to a post suggesting Hillary and Obama be hung. 
Tweeted that those who inspire violence and conspiracy theories should be expelled from congress. Rather ironic.

That's just a small sampling of her crap.

I will never defend a Republican (in name only because that's what she is) for doing any of the above or a democrat. If this is what the future of the party holds count me out, I will go independent. Republicans have always stood for ethics and morals, but if this is who they choose to defend, then I guess that isn't the case anymore.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

She was voted into office by an overwhelming majority of the vote for that congressional seat.
While I certainly don't support her rhetoric, I certainly do respect her voters and their selection!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

speckline said:


> She was voted into office by an overwhelming majority of the vote for that congressional seat.
> While I certainly don't support her rhetoric, I certainly do respect her voters and their selection!!


Ditto Speck. They are not punishing her they are punidhing the district thst elected her to represent them.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> speckline said:
> 
> 
> > She was voted into office by an overwhelming majority of the vote for that congressional seat.
> > While I certainly don't support her rhetoric, I certainly do respect her voters and their selection!!


Ditto Speck. They are not punishing her they are punidhing the district thst elected her to represent them. I may not agree with her past posts, but I do agree with her current goals.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

> Called George Soros a Nazi - regardless of his politics he is an actually Holocaust survivor


Soros grew up in a "Jewish, anti-Semitic home", he collaborated with the Nazi's to "confiscate" property from Jews. These are his own words. Not sure that makes him a Holocaust survivor.

https://freedomoutpost.com/fact-check-y ... laborator/

Don't know about the other stuff, haven't followed the Greene thing.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

huntin1 said:


> > Called George Soros a Nazi - regardless of his politics he is an actually Holocaust survivor
> 
> 
> Soros grew up in a "Jewish, anti-Semitic home", he collaborated with the Nazi's to "confiscate" property from Jews. These are his own words. Not sure that makes him a Holocaust survivor.
> ...


I suggest you go to the original article vs a hack job cherry picked version of the interview.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

So SDBF do you admire Soros?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

southdakbearfan said:


> huntin1 said:
> 
> 
> > > Called George Soros a Nazi - regardless of his politics he is an actually Holocaust survivor
> ...


You mean this one? https://pastebin.com/MMFmtPzd

Line 79 to 93



> When the Nazis occupied Budapest in 1944, George Soros' father was a successful lawyer. He lived on an island in the Danube and liked to commute to work in a rowboat. But knowing there were problems ahead for the Jews he decided to split his family up. He bought them forged papers and he bribed a government official to take 14 year old George Soros in and swear that he was his Christian godson. But survival carried a heavy price tag. While hundreds of thousands of Hungarian Jews were being shipped off to the death camps, George Soros accompanied his phony godfather on his appointed rounds, confiscating property from the Jews.
> 
> These are pictures from 1944 of what happened to George Soros' friends and neighbors.
> 
> ...


Gee, how do you read that?

"Just sayin"


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

and you also cut out the part where they were tasked with taking summons to jewish families, to report for a religious meetings/retreats, which was a guise as they were being deported to camps. And Soro's father instructed him to deliver the summons but to also tell the people what exactly was happening, not to go and to get out while they could.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

And still the fact remains that he did in fact assist the Nazis in confiscating property from Jews and admitted it in this interview. Sugarcoat it all you like.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> So SDBF do you admire Soros?


Still waiting.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > So SDBF do you admire Soros?
> ...


Soros is a tool


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

southdakbearfan said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > Plainsman said:
> ...


Again :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: I think he or someone like him is footing the money for that little puke (David Hogg) from the Psrkland shooting to start a business to compete directly with My Pillow. Also have you noticed gun manufacturers and now ammo companies being bought up?


----------

